
Show HN: Automatic, private time tracking for macOS - mrmage
https://timingapp.com
======
welder
Very cool, like RescueTime but modern and stored locally! How's the feature
parity with [https://www.screenaware.com](https://www.screenaware.com) and
RescueTime?

